# Congrats to the 40th MPOC!



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations to the 37 members of the 40th MPOC at the Western MA Academy (formerly Agawam) on graduating yesterday! Best of luck to all of you in your new careers.
http://www.cbs3online.com/news/local/2255897.html

They also have a class website in case anyone is interested.
http://40mpoc.com/


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

How many to/froms did you guys have to write? Read any interesting books? :crazy:


----------

